# Instinct and Impulse



## shroom god (Apr 24, 2014)

While the passage of time is constant and measurable, our perception of it is certainly not. It's January 27 and, 
looking forward, it seems like April is forever and a world away. But looking back, just three short months ago I was putting up Christmas lights. It hardly seems that it's been that long. 

Three months from now, give or take a few weeks, we will be in the midst of another season. The quest to find the first will begin, our eyes will readjust to the textures of the woods, and we will traipse the woods amid the arrival of the fleeting colors and sweet warbles of songbirds and amid the bursting buds that become another year's leaves. Like the earth itself, we also will reawaken.

Last year never got going until early May in Washington County; just a few years back it began on April 1. I was literally born a shroomer, so this will be my 55th season. Instinct--or is it wishful thinking?--suggests that this will be an early season; after all, winter weather arrived somewhat early...so if averages prevail, so will spring. My impulse is to head to the woods now and make mental note of my territory. I'll do that. 

The rhythm of the seasons will play out as it will. Anyone else feeling instinct or impulse?


----------



## shroomtrooper (May 12, 2013)

I sure have Shroom God. I have been out scouting new areas, and since I expanded my mushroom Repertoire, I have noticed old carcasses of hen of the woods by some oaks, mental note ( actually I wrote them down this year) to go back. I love Morel hunting so much I needed to expand my season by searching for Black Trumpets ( finally found some moldy ones) chanterell ( not sure if I found some, confused on false gills) King bolete (yes spring early summer) Chicken of woods (yes) Hen of woods (lots). But the Morel is still my favorite. Last 2 years very late. This could be a early one, need some more rain up here or snow. But, the last 2 years in MN have been awesome, some say a slow warm up is better. Good luck to you.


----------



## shroom god (Apr 24, 2014)

I think that's right shroomtrooper, the slow warmup seems to extend the season. We were definitely about 2-3 weeks late here last year but the season lasted all through May. Seems like it was about perfect...enough moisture, not too hot, and it was pretty bountiful. I'm impressed by your shroom repertoire. I missed out on the fall season this year but I was hearing reports that hens were thick. I still have a few bags of morels in the freezer that I need to fry up. I think I'll wait until mid-March when the crappie start to come on then fo it up right. Good luck up there, go get 'em!


----------



## shroomtrooper (May 12, 2013)

First nice stretch of weather up here, no snow pack what to speak of. Been out looking at your spots yet? Found a couple little spots that might produce, we will see. Good luck Shroom god, knock em dead.


----------



## scrid (Apr 7, 2013)

Getting stoked!
:wink:


----------



## shroom god (Apr 24, 2014)

Weather is sorta wacky. "Yo-yo" weather. Not complaining about the warmup or anything, but it's 79 here today but highs for the next 5 days look to be in the 40s with overnight near or below freezing. Hopefully we'll get some steady temps in a few weeks. Got your sacks and sticks ready shroomtrooper?


----------



## shroom god (Apr 24, 2014)

Me too SCRID. I can hardly wait. It's been a lonnnnng winter hasn't it?


----------



## buckthornman (May 16, 2013)

Hello good spores of the world. O with a little of this and a little of that. We should be out picking in know time flat...Or at least earlier than May 25th! Back to the thorns I say!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shroomtrooper (May 12, 2013)

I just bought a camelbak pack, with a hydration system in it, ya I am ready.


----------



## shroomtrooper (May 12, 2013)

Hey, wasn't scrid missing last year?


----------



## shroom god (Apr 24, 2014)

I should get one of those. I usually just find a cold, clear spring that's running deep in the woods and drink from that. Years ago that wasn't too risky, but these days I might get cholera or nitrate poisoning. What a shame. Part of the fun of this is "going savage," ya know? I try to leave everything behind and revert to the most primitive stage possible. I try to become one with the animals, on equal terms. 

You're right--SCRID <em>was </em>missing last year. He dropped off the face of the earth around mid-to-late season. It's good to know he lives to hunt another season. Won't be long. A month from now, give or take a few days. 

I'm gettin' antsy.


----------



## shroomtrooper (May 12, 2013)

Weird day today. Was out scouting, saw some Beech trees in a wash, went down and found some dehydrated black trumpets. Didn't think it was possible. Trumpets had some girth to it too. Thought they would be too broken down to make it through the winter.


----------



## shroomtrooper (May 12, 2013)

I do not think I found old black trumpets, top looks good, but stem not right.


----------



## scrid (Apr 7, 2013)

You guys are funny! 
Yes God willing I will be hiking again this year. 
Sorry I been really busy with work lately. 
Rest assured you will see me in here blabbing and posting pics. ;-)


----------



## res (Mar 29, 2015)

So I'm a bit of a newby compared to some shroom hunters. First hunted em with my grand dad in the 1960's. Didn't look for them much over the years, not much luck when I did. Found a few by accident while playing or workin in the timber. Last year actually looked in my south pasture. Found bout 20 or 25. One bigger than a pop can. Now can hardly wait to go lookin again. Even went and looked a week or two ago, even though I knew it was still too cold


----------



## scrid (Apr 7, 2013)

Res, it's kinda addicting. I compare it adult easter egg hunting. :-D


----------



## res (Mar 29, 2015)

Readin some of the post's here I see mentioned the terms chicken of the woods and hen of the woods. I'm not familiar with the terms. Do they mean the small gray shrooms and the bigger yellow shrooms ??.... If so which is which


----------



## res (Mar 29, 2015)

Yea Scrid it is. And it's kinda fun braggin to the other guys if I get lucky and find a few ( I share with them) With the butter flour salt and all on them the Doc say's I shouldn't even be eating them. .... But I got my cholesterol pill


----------



## scrid (Apr 7, 2013)

Good for you! Eat em up! My Docs probably gonna tell me to quit eating 20 Quaker steak wings and excessive beer on Tuesdays...but we all gotta die from something. :wink:


----------



## shroomtrooper (May 12, 2013)

Shroomgod, been awhile since you started this post, Jan 27th I believe. Why is time going so slow now, at this very minute. I will be very jealous when my neighbors to the south start picking well before myself. need to hear everyone's stories to help get me through the waiting, painful waiting. Res, best way to learn about Hen of the woods and Chicken of the woods is U-tube. Thats what I did. They are right about the Morel season being kind of slow in the mushroom dept. for that time of year. But in my opinion, nothing beats a good Morel day,.. so far.


----------



## shroomtrooper (May 12, 2013)

Scrid is right, I always tell others that Morel hunting is a adult Easter egg hunt. Kind of funny, the people that are not what so ever interested in morel hunting I really try to explain how fun and adventurous it is. And the people that immediately seem really interested in it I back off and kind of shut my mouth, ha.


----------



## swi shroomer (Apr 22, 2014)

Getting anxious, as usual this time of year. Hoping for a good soaking rain in southwest Iowa tonight.


----------



## shroomcuttin (Mar 30, 2015)

Swi shroomer I'm hoping for the same thing. I might poke around a bit this weekend


----------



## sirkingsalmon (Apr 1, 2015)

Hello gentlemen. I am a chef who loves what you guys do. I supply the best restaurants in the united states with exotic ingrediwnts . I can buy large quantities of morels. Please contact me at [email protected] if interested that k you or text 2394656703


----------



## shroom god (Apr 24, 2014)

"...<em>like adult Easter egg hunting</em>." You put your finger right on the heart of the matter, Scrid. It's a lot like that. There's a joy that is forever young in the act of searching and (hopefully) finding. For me, the search offers the andrenal rush of moving through the woods--every step taken while on the very edge of expectation. The rush of the sight of a distant elm, newly dead, bark barely beginning to peel, and its distinctive canopy of twisting branches and twigs reaching to the sky in mute promise "seek and you shall find." Of course, another part of the search is the freefall of one's emotion from upon high to the depth of momentary despair when nothing is there. The highs and lows are enough to make one manic in the woods! Routinely at times when my sense of certainty fails I simply pause in the shock of disbelief and disappointment, scan the perimeter, and my spirit soars as I fix my sights--and renewed hope--on another tree. Always searching, sometimes finding; the interplay of the feelings associated with searching and finding have likely functioned as the innate impulses that guided our distant ancestors in their own hunting and gathering pursuits. Some may consider mushroom hunting a foolish waste of time, but I suspect that those of us who are able to engage our primordial instincts are richer for being closer to our roots, and by extension closer to the essence of our humanity.


----------



## shroom god (Apr 24, 2014)

I note that the soil temp in extreme SE Iowa was 49 on Monday, 55, Tuesday, 57 Wednesday. What a warmup! 

Another consecutive day of mid-50s there should bring them out.

http://mesonet.agron.iastate.edu/agclimate/soilt.php 

 Wooooo Hoooooo!


----------



## shroom god (Apr 24, 2014)

Anyone been crappie fishing? I need to get out and do some, and also some digging for old bottles. 

<strong>Why</strong> does mushroom season have to coincide with prime time for these other things? :roll: I guess those things will just have to wait. With luck I'll stumble onto a 19th century dump this year...and dig a Dr. Kilmer's Oceanweed Heart Remedy or a Red Clover Tonic.

Always searching, hunting, seeking, foraging...it's how we roll.


----------



## scrid (Apr 7, 2013)

Shroom God. I must admit I have an old bottle fetish as well.
If I see a cool one in the woods I usually have to snag it. Someday I will find the time to make a lighted display shelf to put them all on.


----------



## theneer (May 10, 2013)

That's funny SCRID I too enjoy finding cool old bottles. The funny thing is that I have been shroom hunting the same acres of timber for the last 20yrs and I am still finding old bottles I wonder when I will find them all???


----------



## shroom god (Apr 24, 2014)

It's amazing the incidental things a person finds when shrooming. Last year I found a 4-inch stone knife blade, and a really awesome piece of schist (a rock I'd never seen), and an owl call. For the past 10 years my bottle digging has focused on 19th century privies. FYI, it takes about 35 years for a privy to "cure," so these 125-150 year old pits are pure black soil. I guess I'm just a scrounger. Oh well. 

The Missouri board isn't reporting any finds yet. A post on Kansas reports 2. That suggests I'm too optimistic about the Keokuk area. But it won't be long!


----------



## theneer (May 10, 2013)

usually it is with in the next week after you guys start to see the little grays we start to see them here in Jackson Co. so I will be following you to get a better understanding on when they will hit here.


----------



## shroom god (Apr 24, 2014)

Hey TheNeer, what part of Jack Co. r u in? I pound the Canton and North Fork area like a wounded feral beast. Used to be crawling with rattlers when I was a kid up there.


----------



## theneer (May 10, 2013)

I live in Maquoketa and hunt the canton area on occasion. I haven't seen a rattler in the last 5 yrs. last years shroom hunt was very successful the two years before that not so much.


----------



## theneer (May 10, 2013)

This was last year on May 10th over in the Canton area on a east facing grade.


----------



## shroom god (Apr 24, 2014)

Last year was so righteous I had to freeze a bunch. Now that I think of it, I need to finish eating those bad boys. I haven't seen a rattler in a lonnnnng time up there, at least 10 years. A classmate of mine used to hunt and sell them to U of Iowa researchers 30 years ago. Those bluffs along the Maquoketa...I turn and run the other way when I hear banjos.


----------



## theneer (May 10, 2013)

hahahaha Banjos for sure. I have had some scary encounters over by Pella, IA. Ran into some people with a possible meth lab and about 30 min later we heard some gun fire coming from that area. I used to find alot over there but ever since then I haven't been back.


----------



## shroom god (Apr 24, 2014)

If you're talking the Red Rock area, I hear ya. I've encountered some pretty menacing hunyocks over there. I didn't make it over there last year, instead headed south to Van Buren County...that was like going from the frying pan into the fire. I seriously need to do my hair like yours for a fighting chance at survival down there. I like it. Think it would fly on a 55-year old?


----------



## theneer (May 10, 2013)

You got it Red Rock some great land there to bad some people have to ruin it for the rest of us. I take my daughters out with me most of the time and now I always carry my pistol. Sad I know but the people now a days seem a bit more unfriendly.And as far as the hair goes Hell yeah it would! lol It's all about the attitude right?


----------



## shroom god (Apr 24, 2014)

Last year was a late season but it lasted awhile too. I don't know if I remember how to post pics, but if it comes through these are from April 7th, 2012--a super early year. I actually found my first ones on the first that year. &lt;a href=&quot;"&gt;&lt;img src=&quot;" alt="" /&gt;</a>


----------



## shroomtrooper (May 12, 2013)

Nice haul shroomgod, Is that all in one day?


----------



## swi shroomer (Apr 22, 2014)

I always go too early and am holding back this year. My grass here in the Omaha area is just starting to get green and I saw my first dandelion of the year Wednesday. Signs and wonders. The forests still look pretty brown and barren so it will be at least another week to 10 days before I get my first ones of the year, I'm guessing. Want to take a Friday off work this month and trying to figure which one would be in my best interest morel wise (3 weeks from today, maybe?). The old bottle stuff is cool. Somewhat related, I'd note that I found an old metal bucket in the woods in 1991 and it's a spot where I have always found a handful of morels (late yellows) every year since. Been fun watching that bucket rust and decay over the decades (sort of like yours truly). I think it's got a good 10 years left in it and I hope the same for myself! Good luck all. It's close...


----------



## shroom god (Apr 24, 2014)

Yeah Shroomtrooper, as I recall it was about 3 or 4 hours' hunting with my kids. Refusing to admit I needed glasses, they served as my eyes. I could spot the trees easily enough, and once we were in 'em they rooted around like truffle hogs. That was sure an early season. I found my first grays on April 1 that year. How are things up your way? 

SWI, sounds like you're ready to bust out. Next weekend should be about right. Drove back from KC on Thursday and things are looking real good down there. Some rain in the coming week and hopefully some decent temps should put you right on schedule. Pound the woods! Your bucket story reminds me of a piece about an old bucket that Kentucky environmentalist Wendell Berry wrote. If I can find it I'll post it. Incredible stuff. 

Crappie are hungry here. Got 15 big ones yesterday afternoon at a pond I though winter killed 2 years ago: 12-inchers! All I need is shrooms to go with 'em. 

Everyone get their sticks ready!


----------



## shroomtrooper (May 12, 2013)

Ice out 2 days ago, will be a little while. Need more rain, getting some this next week. Looking around first of May or so. How long ago was your ice out? Just scouting and waiting.


----------



## shroomtrooper (May 12, 2013)

Funny what you said about needing glasses, last fall grouse hunting I left my glasses on top of the car , just got 2 new ones now. I can get by without, but night driving and shrooming they really help.


----------



## rodriguez (Apr 6, 2015)

Anybody from the Hardin county area


----------



## baddogbetsy (Apr 9, 2013)

Your posts have been enjoyable reading men :wink: I know we're a few weeks away from the season in central Iowa but I am getting antsy....definitely my favorite time of year. 

To the chef that is looking to purchase shrooms.....don't forget that some of us foragers are women. The guys don't get to have all the fun!!!


----------



## shroom god (Apr 24, 2014)

Those pasture shrooms can be mighty big and plentiful. I haven't found a patch of those in years, but I keep hoping. Things should be on in about a week, don't you think? We're finally getting some rain here in Washington Co. The tornado warning expired and the house is still standing so I won't have to spend the season cleaning that up (knock on elm wood)!


----------



## shroom god (Apr 24, 2014)

Although not <em>about </em>shrooming, this poem offers an important reason <em>why </em>I do it. 

<strong>The Peace of Wild Things</strong>

When despair for the world grows in me
and I wake in the night at the least sound
in fear of what my life and my children's lives may be,
I go and lie down where the wood drake
rests in his beauty on the water, and the great heron feeds.
I come into the peace of wild things 
who do not tax their lives with forethought
of grief. I come into the presence of still water.
And I feel above me the day-blind stars
waiting with their light. For a time
I rest in the grace of the world, and am free.

— Wendell Berry 
</em><span style="color: green"> </span>


----------



## shroomtrooper (May 12, 2013)

Great poem, one has to live in nature once in awhile to keep your sanity.


----------



## shroom god (Apr 24, 2014)

So true, shroomtrooper. In nature we feel the spiritual experience that grounds us in our distant origins. The hunt is incidental to the larger experience of being grounded in existential space, place, and time. 

Cool here in Washington Co. today. 3/4 inch of rain yesterday. Looks cool for the coming week. Seems like it's shaping up to be a slightly late season. How's it going up in the twin cities area? BTW, ice was out on March 10 here, so we're 3-4 weeks ahead of you.


----------



## scrid (Apr 7, 2013)

"who do not tax their lives with forethought
of grief."

Wish I could learn to live that way.


----------



## shroomtrooper (May 12, 2013)

shroomgod that sounds about right, thinking 1st week of may for early spots maybe. Was hoping you would be finding some early ones in So east Iowa about now.We just got 1.25 " of rain which we needed bad. Last year I rescheduled my vacation 3 times. Found a spot with just a stupid amount of dead Elms, but right by a busy biking walking trail. If anybody knows anything about morel hunting they can spot it easily.Will be interesting to see what happens. Scrid, older you get harder it is to not tax your mind with bad thoughts out of your control, I have had a couple of buddies who are gone now which makes me think of my invincibility I used to think I had. Once again, getting out in nature puts that in perspective also.


----------



## leahk3 (Apr 13, 2014)

I've heard some people say they have found some small grays in southeast Iowa. Kinda thought it was still too cool but maybe.


----------



## shroomtrooper (May 12, 2013)

Well that puts my vacation days right on schedule.


----------



## sporeloser (Apr 26, 2013)

Nebraska has picture proof. And what's really weird is its in the middle east of the state.


----------



## leahk3 (Apr 13, 2014)

Groovy. I think my daughter and I will be going to have a look on Tuesday.


----------



## morerooms (Apr 13, 2015)

Kent went out today and the timber is just starting to wake up! Favorite spot is still bare. May apples or Indian tobacco is just starting to come up. It will maybe be another week or so.


----------



## shroom god (Apr 24, 2014)

I'm starting to sweat it a bit, shroomtrooper. It's warming up a bit faster than I expected. Ticks are out. I blocked out vacation for April 24th-May 11 but I think grays might start a week sooner down along the southern tier. April 24-26 should be prime time for yellows though. We only got 3/4 inch of rain all last week. We need a good 2 incher to make the magic. Right now I'm elm hunting and devising a game plan.


----------



## shroomtrooper (May 12, 2013)

The day I put frontline on my dog he had a fat tick on him, knew it was a little late but was surprised, time to permithrin my cloths. I am also wary of the timing, very important. I canceled vacation 2 times last year, last year had a cool spell at the end of April, should be a week and a half earlier this year if we do not get a cold snap. Any dandelions popping up yet? From what I have seen thats a good indicator. I scouted alot this winter and spring, have to sort what is early and normal, never know until you look I guess. I think about it every day, will take soil temps when I see ramps popping up. Good luck my friend.


----------



## powder32 (Apr 14, 2015)

Went out in northern port and found babies &amp; one cluster of 3/4 inch yellows! Then nothing so I'm assuming the cold night we had has slowed them a bit as it slowed my perennial garden also this is usually a good indicator! Going out tomorrow for a peak but this weekend should be hopping in the sweet spots!!!


----------



## powder32 (Apr 14, 2015)

That was Pott co


----------



## shroom god (Apr 24, 2014)

Congratulations powder32. It's good to hear of a few stragglers are popping up here and there.Sandy ground usually heats and pops first. Can you share any details on context, slope, vegetation? 

More to come!


----------



## powder32 (Apr 14, 2015)

One of my favorite spots by river on a muddy mound south facing sun with live &amp; dead grass! Morels hanging under dead transparent grass!!! Went out today and only found 2 fresh wet heavy red looking morels!! They are neat and scary looking!


----------



## leahk3 (Apr 13, 2014)

I went out to one of my favorite spots today, but no luck. Probably next week.


----------



## shroom god (Apr 24, 2014)

Good luck leahk3, hope you're right. We've waited a long time for this season to come around again. 

Last year it began on May 2 for me (late), but cool stable weather and moderate rain extended it to the 24th. I could have followed them northward but I'd I left those for shroomtrooper. HA! So it's been 327 days that I've waited and here we are--on the threshold of the moment of magic. STOKED! 


:!:


----------



## huntergatherer (Apr 18, 2015)

Shroom god and others, I grew up in the sioux city area and live in Phoenix, everyother year or so i come back to pick a few, i follow soil temps and finds in neighboring states and come back when it looks like time, that is now by the way, but i'm worried about the coming cool down, i would like your opinion, come back now, or wait a week or so, thanks, i have really enjoyed reading all your posts, gets me fired up


----------



## shroomtrooper (May 12, 2013)

So Shroom god, you finding them yet. Need to know if my vacation days are right,


----------



## powder32 (Apr 14, 2015)

Found three pounds on Friday in desoto bend ! Going to make mushroom bisque tonight!! Just got an inch of rain so my guess with cooler temps coming next weekend will be crazy!


----------



## woodsguy13421 (Apr 16, 2015)

I was cutting down some trees today and found 5 in my yard about a inch to 2 inches tall..1 was dry


----------



## leahk3 (Apr 13, 2014)

Went looking again today. Nothing. But with the rain and the cooler temperatures this week I'm thinking first week of May should be perfect shroomin weather. Can't wait to find some. Just once I'd like to find a big bunch of them. Maybe this is the year.


----------



## shroom god (Apr 24, 2014)

Yeah, it's on. 



Friday afternoon was a bust, but we turned the corner in northern Washington Co. today. Hilltop shrooms, big red elm with bark just loosening. Checked at least 150 other trees including several of last years' major producers--nothing. To put it mildly, I earned these. 

Shroomtrooper, you're right on time. Leah, you've paid your dues and are owed a good year. HunterGatherer, I'd say May5-8 would be perfect for the SC area. The Linn Grove area and the state park south of Peterson used to be good when I lived up there. That's some really STRANGE country, geologically. Fascinating story about how it was shaped by a glacial dam that burst. 

I'm so stoked. It's ON.


----------



## shroom god (Apr 24, 2014)

powder, those red ones are mildly toxic, I thing. If it's the big rusty colored gyromitra I'm thinking of, I'd leave those alone. 

BTW--Dryad's saddle is a good one to keep your eyes out for. They're fairly plentiful and tasty. Gonna fry some up tomorrow. MMMMmmmmmm.


----------



## catfishjohn (Mar 25, 2014)

Hey all. Hi Shroom God! Found a couple small ones in Louisa co. today. A buddy found a couple nice grays in Linn county. Sooooooo close! Hope we keep good rains coming.


----------



## shroom god (Apr 24, 2014)

Awesome catfishjohn. Congrats on the early find. You're right, we're just a few days away from the big time. These cooler temps this week will actually be a blessing. At this point there's no stopping 'em, and the moderate temps will preserve 'em and extend the season. Last year was sort of like--low to moderate temps. Good to see you back on here. 

I'm so fired up for the season I can hardly stand it. Vacation starts Friday and I think I timed it right (for once).


----------



## shroom god (Apr 24, 2014)

The timber is awakening. Yesterday was 65 degrees and these were the signs in the woods on the south facing slope: 
1. Mayflowers unfurled but not blooming.
2. Yellow bellwort, Dutchman's breeches, pink buttercup blooming, and also some trillium and bluebells.
3. Jack-in-the-pulpits just emerging; one up. 
4. Bloodroot up.
5. Darned garlic mustard up about 4 inches and flowering. 
6. A few bees and flies, a sweat bee, busy ants. 
7. Two wood froglets 
8. Also got covered three times in a mess of the tiniest flies I've ever seen--small as pepper flakes and annoying as hell. Had to take my shirt off and shake it like crazy and frantically wipe my pants, arms, neck, face, etc. while running. These seem to be associated with damp, rotting wood.
9. No woodticks, although a guy I met on the way out had one.
10. (and the best for last): IMMATURE, one-inch GRAY MORELS!


----------



## powder32 (Apr 14, 2015)

120 on river today!! Small medium &amp; large Greys &amp; some big yellows hidden in the grass very weird year but loving it!!! Total 6 lbs for the year! Better get to huntin !!!


----------



## swi shroomer (Apr 22, 2014)

Powder32, nice haul. I think it seems like a weird year as well. Can't quite put my finger on it yet but I have some ideas I might post about in a few days to see if others are experiencing some of the same things as I have. Good luck.


----------



## shroom god (Apr 24, 2014)

SWI, I think the unstable weather (variable temps, spotty precipitation, cloud cover within relatively small geographic areas) has put us in a zone best described as a "patchwork of microclimates." It's a crazy quilt of conditions. Weird. Conditions vary considerably from one county to the next. Even 25-50 miles distance makes a huge difference. This is a strange year in that regard. Conditions are highly localized.


----------



## sci shroomer (Apr 23, 2015)

Went out last weekend and found about a pound. Been out in lower laying areas over the week and nothing. They're really staying on the hilltops or on flater ground that's higher than the surrounding areas. Going out today with my wife to check some early producing spots about a mile north of Centerville. I will keep posting my finds. Thanks for all your posts shroomgod, I wouldn't be the Shroomer I am now without all your help.


----------



## shroom god (Apr 24, 2014)

Thanks, SCI, but I'm not worthy of the moniker. (In fact, the username I intended was "Shroom dog" but I typed it wrong and there's no way to change it unless I re-register.) So I laughed and just decided to stick with this. Sometimes I wonder if it's actually possible to become a Shroom god (or pretend that one is), assuming there is such a thing. Other times I wonder if the "title" is going to my head, in a manner similar to that of having a name like Thurston Howell, III, or some such label that might compel one to strive to live up to preconceived expectations.That said, my nature is more that of a forest imp, or a timber waif infatuated with dryads. 

Enough of that, and at any rate, you are shroomin me to shame! I found 28 Sunday and thought I might actually be approaching god-likedness; alas, I'm so utterly humbled by your reports of bounteous harvests, and that of SCRID, that my pantheonic ego has shrunk to the point where it would now be dwarfed by a grain of sand or fit easily on the head of a pin! My sack is empty and all I have is hope...but tomorrow I'm heading south and I'll go after 'em like a rabid beast!

Centerville...I'm salivating at the thought of that area. That's some choice territory. I'll be looking to get schooled when you get back with the bounty. Heard any reports from Red Rock? Fairfield, Pleasant Plain and Eldon area are on for grays.


----------



## mr_shroombastic (Apr 23, 2015)

Newby here.....Anybody finding anything in Johnson County? Went looking briefly but nothing. Will this cold mess with the season and ruin it, or will it recover with some warm weather in a couple weeks? 

Obviously, being new to the game I don't know a damn thing. 

Cheers


----------



## woodsguy13421 (Apr 16, 2015)

Shroom God I went to red rock on Wednesday monring it was windy and cold and I didn't find any there yet.My only find was last sat in my yard


----------



## buckthornman (May 16, 2013)

Well we'll well. Mother nature isn't playing fair. Not gonna say I feel sorry for you. Same thing here going to be sporadic to say the least. Water here none there. Scrib best photos of the year! I looked twice as hard cuz of it. God go forth and prosper. You still have time....pride cometh before the fall....


----------



## buckthornman (May 16, 2013)

Schroom dog have no fear for none of them can stop da time!!!!!


----------



## scrid (Apr 7, 2013)

Bucktornman...I did my best where there were violets in bloom and an occasional plant that looked like a dry leaf cabbage. May see some of those cabbage plants in my pics. Hell some of the Morels were right next to them. Hope that helps. Oh and it seems cottonwood trees are just as good as elms. JMO


----------



## buckthornman (May 16, 2013)

Scrid don't sell your self short. Them pics are perfect. If this year only yields a few pretty I had better be grateful. We just never know! I don't know if God,old elm,morels rat,s trooper. We all live in this eco system together with hopes and dreams of the best year. But in reality we don't know. Some say it's just a part of it, we got to fulfill da book


----------



## shroomtrooper (May 12, 2013)

Every year at this time is the best year, because its now, not memories not dreams, its now. Funny how I never talk to you guys until this time of year, always look forward to it. And Shroom God, is way better than shroom dog. At first thought you where a little conceded, but after reading many of your posts I accept you are the Shroom god. God I need to find some morels, living in MN is hard this time of year.


----------



## shroomtrooper (May 12, 2013)

Hey Buckthornman, googled what a wren song is, made me laugh.


----------



## buckthornman (May 16, 2013)

S trooper know whining. I live in middle mn. We will get ours. We are just the last to get ours. If you are having that much of a opportunity call me. I will show you the way. Old elm is right not many hunters around here. Still feels virgin. Hope it stays that way and he's by lacrosse I think?


----------



## buckthornman (May 16, 2013)

Wrens,lilacs,oak leaves the size of a puppies ear,dandelions, mowing the lawn twice, 20 miles a day, elms,Cottonwoods,popular groves, just get out and live it. Walk that buckthorn get a few scratchesn. If your not in the thorn your not really hunting.


----------



## shroomtrooper (May 12, 2013)

Ha, virgin? where I go there are pros out there. Stumps everywhere. I have gotten up early to see cars 2 hours before sunrise. Are they using flashlights?


----------



## sci shroomer (Apr 23, 2015)

All of these found in the same spot I pulled a pound out of last Saturday. My mother in law and brother in law went about one hour before us and haAbout the same. They had alot of little grays. As you can see I found some yellows. Not fully popped up but if I left them someone else wouldn't have left them for another day to get bigger. Saddens me people live in the now soo much and are not capable of patience to let something grow to full size. Any feed back from your area would greatly appreciated. God Bless and Happy Shrooming.


----------



## shroomtrooper (May 12, 2013)

Shroom God, how did your first day go, looks like your timing is going to be right on this year.


----------



## res (Mar 29, 2015)

Took 20 or 30 minutes from the shop and went to my pasture yesterday. Found 10 or 12 small grays. picked 5 or 6 bout inch or 2 tall, left 5 or 6 to see if they grow larger Leaving them to grow doesn't worry me somebody else will get since it my own pasture. Kinda private shroomin ground. They weren't on a south faceing slope though Actually a north faceing slope Under small Elms Very healty elms with bark dropping off just a small brach or two. Wonder how long it will take for the ones I left to grow. I'll let ya all know how they prosper. Think I'll play hooky from the shop and go to the timber a hour or two this morning..


----------



## res (Mar 29, 2015)

By the way folks Never mentioned what county I'm in. I'm in Polk county just north of Des Moines.


----------



## swi shroomer (Apr 22, 2014)

I've had the suspicion for a few years now that in my woods, where nearly all of the elms have died and vanished, that the morels might be transmigrating over to honey locust trees. This idea was reinforced yesterday as I found lots of morels exclusively under or near honey locusts and often tucked away near the base of a sticker bush. Still a hunch this is taking place with no real empirical way to prove it other than observation over time. It was a thrilling day in the woods. Found one vein that ran about 100 feet long by 15 feet wide that contained close to 100 morels. Walked very slowly and just kept finding them as I traversed the vein, which was mostly south facing and on top of a gentle slope near the fence line. They are getting bigger, the largest measuring close to 3 inches. Found a few others in some other traditionally strong areas and think that that these are just getting going and should produce for another couple of weeks like they normally do.


----------



## shroom god (Apr 24, 2014)

Interesting observation there SWI Shroomer. I'll have to stoop and look at some of those. Was that the spot north of Centerville? Shroomtrooper, my wife got called into work yesterday so I had to watch our granddaughter until 1, and then it was spitting or pouring rain. As of 9:00 this morning It's still raining. Tomorrow should be dry but I can't sit here any longer. After waiting 335 days for this I can't wait any longer. I'm outta here! The forecast for the week ahead looks like I timed it right. Moisture is perfect, temps expected to rise gradually to near 70. Awesome. How are conditions up your way?


----------



## shroomtrooper (May 12, 2013)

We got a real nice soaking rain, now the season is safe from a dry out. Forecast looks excellent, was worried about the cooler temps pushing my May 6th and 7th vacation days back, but I believe the process was started and I will be able to find some on those days. Maybe 80 degrees by next Sat. Seeing Dandelions no flowers on them yet. Ya you sure got alot of rain down there, should be a good year.


----------



## jamie (Apr 25, 2013)

swi- Not trying to rain on your parade but.......morel spores are airborn. Thats why you find them around sticker bushes and cedar. A Morel can grow anywhere. They fruit best in soft wood such as elm, cottonwood ect. Think of the spores as snow. Wherever you see snow piled up in the wniter as it is blown around is the same place the spores land. Its a matter of if where they land the conditions are right to grow. I got a pic somewhere of a morel growing out of a hedge tree stump about a foot off the ground. Hedge is the hardest wood around. The spore was caught behind a piece of bark which had also caught enough dirt or dust from the road nearby....That one messed with me a while. Check the grass where a tree aint even around. Thats where Im finding alot and nobody seems to hunt the grass......


----------



## mivame (Apr 21, 2015)

Its the mycelium that fruits shrooms. Not the spores..."tom volk's morel page" for more details...


----------



## mivame (Apr 21, 2015)

Shroomgod- don't think ur timing could b any better!! Maybe ur way end of week, been years...keep me posted!!! Have you seen any posts from a guy goes by se ia picker?? He was a machine in ur neck. Few years back...


----------



## swi shroomer (Apr 22, 2014)

Good info, jamie and Mivame. Not ready to give up my honey locust theory just yet, though. That is quite interesting about the hedge wood morel. That gives me an explanation about something I have wondered about forever.


----------



## buckthornman (May 16, 2013)

Yes great observations. I,'ll give you a a++ guys. God get out there in your poison ivy banana cover and run it I was thinking scrid said naked and afraid. I say live free or die guy Colbert. That's who you resemble lol any who! Get to gettin but that's great of you to spend time with the little ones. My youngest is 4 and she is my little morels!


----------



## buckthornman (May 16, 2013)

Trooper we are on tap for starting next week prob Friday with the weather to come. Can't friggin wait. Still been check-in spots. As God would say we're on the cusp. Good hunting to my favorites, old elm,God ,s trooper,scrid, rat. We will get ours! If we don,t then o well morels. There is other schrooms out there!!!!!


----------



## shroomtrooper (May 12, 2013)

I think what SWI shroomer is saying that since there is no elms its mycelium is tapping into the honey locust roots and having a Mycorrhizal association with it. could be, evolution. Yes Bucthornman, I fully believe it will start around the first of the month or close to it thanks to the warm spell and rain. I wasn't so sure last week. Yes there are other mushrooms out there, want to make a turkey tail tonic this year. Scrid, you still pounding the woods? If you dont report soon, gods gonna put you as missing again. :-D


----------



## shroom god (Apr 24, 2014)

Washington/Johnson County line &gt; Paid my dues and walked 5 hours, half of it in drizzle, for 122 grays. Most were 2-inchers, the largest was 3.5 inches. Jack in the pulpits have made some strides since last Sunday. Also saw several gyromitra this time out. No mayflower bloom yet. Can hardly wait for tomorrow. 

Shroomtrooper, your vacation should be timed about right. NWS shows conditions west of I-35 and south of I-80 are better/earlier than north central/northeast. I hope you're prepared to encounter vast areas of the nodular fruiting of mycelium that has undergone mycorrhizal disruption and is in shock.


----------



## shroomtrooper (May 12, 2013)

Well I am well north of I-80, but west of I-35. Figure they will just be starting but will come fast. I would be very happy with 122 grays any day, not just the first day. Hate to tell you this but I think Scrid is missing again.


----------



## scrid (Apr 7, 2013)

I'm still here guys ....lurking...keeping an eye on what you guys are doing. Somebody's gotta watch ya forest thieves!!! :wink: 
I'm planning on going back out tomorrow if possible. My usual area requires I cross a couple logs over 3 foot deep water for about 15 feet or so....kinda dangerous with the rain lately. I'll be taking more pics and posting. Get out there guys their up.


----------



## shroomtrooper (May 12, 2013)

Good luck, bring a life preserver maybe. Still waiting and planing up here. I have alot of new area this year, cant wait to see if they pan out. Had to write them down so I wouldn't forget. Good luck.


----------



## buckthornman (May 16, 2013)

Nice pick God. Morelin ain't easy. Scrid make sure to bring the aed. Or at least a bottle of whiskey daughter found 8 dandelion in yard today! I'm ready. Gonna be the end of next week. Woohoo!


----------



## scrid (Apr 7, 2013)

Cant help but post this guys. :lol:


----------



## scrid (Apr 7, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9isHph2lqsY


----------



## scrid (Apr 7, 2013)

I don't condone trespassing or for crying out loud picking shrooms with a plastic bag,...but is kinda funny.


----------



## res (Mar 29, 2015)

Well walked a nieghbors 40 acre timber for couple hours today. When I asked permission first, they told me they had never found even one shroom. I saw oak trees, walnut trees, hickory trees. Not even one elm. I did see honey locust and checked them. I also didn't see even one shroom. I did locate couple more in my pasture, and the ones I left to grow yesterday appeared bigger today. I think......maybe just wishful thinking. I'll keep ya all informed on their progress.


----------



## shroom god (Apr 24, 2014)

Thanx, Buckthornman, it's a decent start but I know today's gonna be better. I need to roust my daughter up and we're heading south to the state line. Hope you make a haul in the coming week. Conditions are prime for a bumper crop, don't you think? SCRID, good luck crossing that creek, and especially on the way back with all those bags filled. Mushrooms float, so if you fall in and lose 'em we'll be looking forward to a story about "mushroom fishing." Res, you paid your dues, so now is your time. This is the moment when your destiny collides with fortune. Go forward and slay the shrooms! Shroomtrooper, are the woods awakening up there? 

Speaking of that, I need to wake someone up!


----------



## buckthornman (May 16, 2013)

Have a sporific day God scrid that's some funny stuff. Still salivating over them pics god remember your helping teach the spores of tomorrow. My daughter is my lucky charm! Gotta go to work. Think about that while your hunting today.


----------



## shroomtrooper (May 12, 2013)

Woods are not awake, soil temp way low. Went out this morning to pick some ramps for my eggs, actually really helped get over the morel bug. Big question is how fast will the woods awaken. I know the start of my vacation will just be earlier spots, well if it takes 5 days for soil to warm up and another 6 days for them to grow I will be alright, thinking it might take slightly longer but we will see.


----------



## scrid (Apr 7, 2013)

Yes , conditions seem best they have been in a few years. Good luck guys. Like I said I already been finding them in west central Iowa


----------



## res (Mar 29, 2015)

Well Folks found bout 25 or 30 today.... 4 or 5 under a crab apple tree. Found most of them on a south faceing slope, bout half way to the bottom. Once I found the first Yellow shroom I quickly found I was on my hands and knees crawling back up the hill I had just walked down....finding one after another that I must have nearly stepped on a minute ago. Come on now,,, you guys all know you've done it . Crawling on your hands and knees through the grass.....Left several smaller ones behind. Gonna take the grand kids out to find them later this week. ( now that I already know where they're at )... Grandkids I'm takeing are 4 boys rangeing in age 7 thru 10 yrs.


----------



## shroomtrooper (May 12, 2013)

Shroom God, how ya doing. Need a report. What county are you in?


----------



## leahk3 (Apr 13, 2014)

My mother and I are heading out tomorrow morning. Maybe this will be the year. I'm so stoked I can hardly sit still! If I find as much as I'd like to, I want to try drying some. I don't have a dehydrator, but I'm sure there's a good way to do it without one. Any suggestions?


----------



## oldlords (Apr 29, 2013)

I've heard that laying them out in a safe direct sunlight area works well, or indoors with a fan blowing on them. I have never tried dehydrating them before though. It's just some info I have read off other morel sites that they claimed successful. I would imagine you just keep the process going till you think they are dried enough.

Good luck! Hope you find a lot this year.


----------



## leahk3 (Apr 13, 2014)

Thank you!. My eyes are not what they used to be, I need all the luck I can get, haha.


----------



## shroom god (Apr 24, 2014)

Went 50-60 miles south on Sunday with my daughter to "Banjoland" (Keosaqua and Wapello Counties). We got 5 pounds and even lived to be telling about it. Mostly medium yellows, although about 20% were frost-kissed and browning at the tips. Yesterday I stayed closer to home and scrounged up about a pound of grays. The yellows just are not up yet here in Washington &amp; Johnson Counties but that should change over the next few days and just in time for the weekend. Conditions are close to perfect. Heading south again tomorrow.


----------



## leahk3 (Apr 13, 2014)

First find of the season! 16 grays! Not nearly as much as I was hoping for, but I found some, so I can't complain.


----------



## leahk3 (Apr 13, 2014)

Tried posting a photo, but I'm not smart enough, haha


----------



## shroom god (Apr 24, 2014)

WTG leahk3--you're on the board. May the force be with you!


----------



## woodsguy13421 (Apr 16, 2015)

Hi..I found 54 in 2 hours..second growth timber lots of sun.I found both greys and yellows.I was in Marion county Iowa.I found a few in big timber but I think its a little early for my places..Good luck to all.


----------



## 0101010101 (Apr 20, 2014)

@leahk3

I've dried some the past three years. I lay them out on screens and put a fan on them. Because of the way the morels are shaped and their characteristics, they're bone dry in two days.

If your morels are pretty clean and bug-free you can dry them as is. If they're dirty or have some bugs I go ahead and wash and trim them before drying.

One final suggestion: when rehydrating, they rehydrate much better if you slice them in half length-wise before drying. When I've dried them whole the inside doesn't like to rehydrate as quickly as the outside, and it creates some hassles.

Hope this helps. Good luck.


----------



## swi shroomer (Apr 22, 2014)

Had a great night of hunting after work last night finding more than 100 in about three hours in southwest Iowa. They were everywhere I looked, and I hardly ever went more than a few minutes without finding any. Big fun. A couple of veins I've been waiting on are just starting so I should have at least another week of excellent hunting. Wouldn't a rain be great about now? Going again Thursday and expect to do good. Happy hunting all!


----------



## washington hunter (Apr 30, 2015)

Hi…. love this site. We found 11 nice morels around the Washington area. They were on the small side about 3-4 inches and hard to see but they were great. We need a bit more rain and heat to get them popping more. I love looking for them and so do our kids.


----------



## buckthornman (May 16, 2013)

God you must be up to your [email protected]$hole in Morels.


----------



## leahk3 (Apr 13, 2014)

Thanks 0101010101, I will try that. I have to work ridiculous hours the next few days but I'm hoping to get out there again Sunday.


----------



## midnitern_er (Apr 21, 2015)

I spent about an hour looking around the Saylorville Lake area today.. didn't find a thing.


----------



## shroom god (Apr 24, 2014)

Whew...my arms are shredded. I got myself trapped in a patch of multiflora half the size of a football field. But it was worth it.


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

Nice haul SG , NIce tight gills, little sun burn? or cold? How are the different slopes looking moisture wise? I live a way west and was thinking of driving east . Do you think those are earlies, some look mid season. Hey, I got a machete that works great on multi floral. That is one living thing that needs to go on the extinct list in my opinion. You earned those babies if you fought the MFR, it takes no prisoners.


----------



## shroom god (Apr 24, 2014)

Thanks kb, it was really a mixed bag out there today. The tight gill shrooms were mostly gray and came from a couple trees on a 45 degree north slope. I stumbled onto them while heading to the top. Most of the others are yellows from a mossy, east-facing slope, and about 70 of them came from a half-dead PIN OAK at the top of the slope. They were growing in about a 20-foot radius from that thing. I've had good luck under pin oaks in other years, especially toward season's end. 

NW IA has been pretty good this year, hey? How's your season going? If you decide to head east I think the action should be good over the next week in the NE quadrant. That area has had slightly lower temps and actually a little more moisture than most. I have another week off (optional) but I figure I might as well just shroom myself to death!


----------



## ruralpeas (May 2, 2015)

Newby here! Down in Iowa County. Went out for the first time in my life today...at the age of 61. Originally from PA, been in IA for 27 years...figured it was time to hike woods to find 'shrooms. Grew up hiking the woods of PA, and for the last several weeks, have been hiking the burn zones of the Iowa River wetlands. I've eaten morels once, back in the 70s, when I first came to Iowa as an undergrad. Since I came back...I haven't had them again.

Hiked 2.5 hours late this afternoon in the riparian zone along the wetlands. Checked every dead spur I found...3 of which I know were elm...plus the large piles of flood float that have wood mix. Didn't know to look in the grass, too?

I found this site, and this Iowa forum, because I didn't spot a thing...and I haven't a clue whether that's because they weren't there...or my eyes are trained to their presence yet? 

Interesting reading this forum, as I realize I might not have seen any...because it might be still too early where I'm looking...or just not the right place. Am I supposed to be looking in light sun, forest floor, or what is the habitat most conducive to their presence?

Inquiring minds want to know!


----------



## kiki1980 (May 2, 2015)

So im still sorda new to this all my spots i usually go to have been burned for at least 2 weeks now they were honey spots and was devistated to see this i know shrooms fruit great to this but how long does it take for them to do so?


----------



## scrid (Apr 7, 2013)

Nice haul bud! Congrats!!!!


----------



## ruralpeas (May 2, 2015)

Went out yesterday for the 2nd time in my life. Came home with 49 grays! Exciting to begin to understand what I'm looking for...where...and the pattern disruptions in leaf and greenery for which to be looking. &lt;a href=&quot;<a href=""><img src="" alt="" /></a> https://scontent-atl.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xfa1/v/t1.0-9/11210452_10153832581017519_8239653850679004331_n.jpg?oh=f85e3d9243854129131535a61423e572&amp;oe=55C7CFB6"&gt;&lt;img src=&quot;<a href=""><img src="" alt="" /></a> https://scontent-atl.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xfa1/v/t1.0-9/11210452_10153832581017519_8239653850679004331_n.jpg?oh=f85e3d9243854129131535a61423e572&amp;oe=55C7CFB6" alt="" /&gt;</a>


----------



## ksmorelhunter (Apr 24, 2013)

Nice job Rural Peas! What area of the state were you finding these? Thanks


----------



## shroomhawk (Apr 5, 2013)

Eastern Iowa here. Anxious to see if the overnight rains brought any shrooms. Anyone from the area been out today?


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

SG, Yeah, I have had some luck in Iowa. I live in Mo. so I hunt both ways. I have almost schroomed my feet and legs to death this year. I am lucky enough to live in a place where I can drive 200 miles any direction or hunt in my own area, So I have been doing that for the last 3 weeks almost every day. I should have gone today but could not make myself drive an walk in the rain again. Keep us informed on NE. Iowa though. Maybe next weekend


----------



## catfishjohn (Mar 25, 2014)

Just got back Shroomhawk. The rain did some very good things.


----------



## swi shroomer (Apr 22, 2014)

Monster day for this old boy in the wood. Some highlights:
-- a 13-pack cluster under a giant dying elm that produced 69 total.
-- another giant elm produced one of the coolest morel sights in my life as there were about 20 morels in a space of about 8 feet by two feet and the morels were grouped in clusters of two, three and four. The tree produced probably 40 or 50 total. 
-- a disturbed mound-like dirt area produced about 30 and was very awesome to see.
-- only one morel out of hundreds that looked bad on sight.
-- total poundage just over 11 pounds and weighed on my way home at a convenience store.
-- probably my second-best day ever in terms of morels picked and poundage and one I shall never forget!


----------



## ruralpeas (May 2, 2015)

I'm in Iowa County...went out for 6 hours today. I was mentored for a while yesterday, ran into a life-shroomer today...who has hunted all these years without knowing any sense of where...as his empty bags after two hours showed. Didn't know how to identify most trees...about my age..early 60s. So we retraced his steps on Iowa River bottom grounds...and I found for him/helped him find...2 dozen morels. I found almost 60 others early on today. First tree...beside my car...had almost three dozen! Interesting pattern, or lack there of...of where they are...when and so on. 

But it was great because I paid forward the support I got yesterday with the same support needed today by another collector!


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

congratulations SW, Great pick! They are clustering this year in the hills for sure. Most of the 156 I picked on a big elm SAT.were in clusters of 3 - 8. I should have gone up today but it looked like rain all day and I had a long list of Honeydo's that had been building. I replaced a water heater in the middle of a hunt about 3 weeks ago the only problem is the old one is still sitting in the house. Had to get back out. I'm glad to see all the time you have put in finding good locations has paid off this year for you. not everyplace is equal. I checked a spot Sun. that a decade ago I picked #53 out of in 3 days. I could not find a pound in 3 hours. All the elm are pretty much gone, a sad sight. Were you on private or on pulic land? With All the rain whats up is going quick.


----------



## leahk3 (Apr 13, 2014)

Found 15 HUGE yellows today!


----------



## paulhans79 (May 5, 2015)

leahk3, what part of the state?


----------



## leahk3 (Apr 13, 2014)

Keokuk county.


----------



## leahk3 (Apr 13, 2014)

Biggest one measured 8 inches tall


----------



## shroom god (Apr 24, 2014)

It's nearing the end here, far more old than fresh ones. I went through living hell for these. I'm beat up and tired out.


----------



## swi shroomer (Apr 22, 2014)

Great pic, SG. I'm with ye on the beat up and tired bidness. Every part of my body hurts or is bruised or scratched. As kb said recently, I'm not 50 anymore (I'll be 54 in a few months). Hoping to get my fifth wind for a memorable finish Sunday. I have killed it this year over here, finding nearly 40 pounds in the past eight days. Unbelievable to me. Good to see your post!


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

hope you took some pictures SW, I picked enough up your way to not doubt a word of it. I had a family emergency keep me occupied today, so I may be done this year. I found 50 to be a watershed year for me. I really need to work all year to keep fit for the hunt. A friend picked some north of you today, but left a lot on the ground. so get them while you can. I bet if you got north of HW 20 you could get some more too. Nice mess SG, sometimes it is good to quite on your own terms and not when M.Nature makes you.


----------



## leahk3 (Apr 13, 2014)

I'm going out again tomorrow morning with my mother, hope we can find at least a dozen or two. I've never found the several pounds that others seem to find, but this has been a decent year for me. Found about fifty so far. My eyes aren't the best and back problems keep me from being out too long or going through rougher terrain. But overall this has been a pretty good season. No complaints from me. I'm sore and worn out and gave it my all on the days I was able to get out and hunt. Sad to see it end but looking forward to next season already! Maybe I'll find some new spots to check out next year.


----------



## swi shroomer (Apr 22, 2014)

kb, I took lots of pics and even a few videos. May or may not have one final hunt in me. Keep going back and forth on it.

leah, that is great you have gotten out and found some. Very cool.


----------



## leahk3 (Apr 13, 2014)

Found another 16 today before back pain forced me to call it quits. Not looking very good out there. There were several that were molding and several that were dried up. This may be the end.


----------



## shroom god (Apr 24, 2014)

I agree leahk3, Iowa, Johnson and Washington Counties are also looking pretty bleak. It's time for the countdown to next season. On the bright side, you have about 340 days to get that back in shape! 

I'm dreading going back to work tomorrow. I've all but lived in the woods and gone fairly wild, savage even, by now...and interacting with people again will be an enormous challenge. But after 17 days it has to be.  

Time for me to get season's end thoughts in order.


----------

